# Jeep Wrangler seat covers UAE



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone know where i can pick up Jeep wrangler seat covers in Duabi/UAE?

I called Jeepers but they have nothing in stock and would have to order from the US..

I just picked up my first Wrangler from the showroom yesterday and don't want to destroy the seats from trips to the beach, Dogs, etc

Thanks!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Might be a long shot but you can try Icon Auto, they sell 4x4 gear.

ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist


----------

